

Stripe now paying out funds in 2 days rather than 7 - sirjonathan

Got the following email from Stripe a few minutes ago:<p>---<p>We&#x27;re excited to let you know that we&#x27;ve sped up how quickly you&#x27;ll receive your money with Stripe.<p>It used to be the case that there was a seven day delay between when you charged a customer and when funds arrived in your bank account. We&#x27;ve reduced that delay so that any future payments you receive will be transferred to you in two days rather than seven days.<p>If you&#x27;d like to be switched back to your original seven day transfer cycle for any reason, please let us know! We are more than happy to answer any questions you may have about this change.<p>Yours,<p>The Stripe team
======
marksandeno
I just got this as well. I hope that this extends to all accounts regardless
of history! Our software requires our customers to have a Stripe account to
take payments and pitching 2 day transfers vs 7 would be a huge help!

------
josephhainline
Sweet! Looks like they're responding to the MasterCard competition:
[https://www.simplify.com/commerce/](https://www.simplify.com/commerce/)

